# Bumper Replacement Help!



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

I posted my original thread in the wrong forum, so I'm making this in the right one.

I hit a raccoon earlier in the year and I want to replace my bumper. The whole thing is completely jacked up, including the plastic black pieces under it. I found a bumper for sale, but of course it doesn't have the extra things. I can't figure out exactly everything I need to make it a complete bumper. I have the little covers that go in the holes under my headlights near the bottom of the bumper, but I won't have the little black trim under the bumper and the black piece that goes behind the lower grill area. I have a 2011 Cruze LT. I'm just not sure everything I need to complete it. I also don't have the sheet that goes directly under my engine that connects to the bumper. It looks like some kind of flat shield. Can anyone drop some knowledge on me? I have no idea what any of these pieces are called and what I need. Thank you!


----------



## KyRo23 (Feb 16, 2016)

Can anyone confirm that part #26 goes behind where the arrow is pointing to fill it in black? The lower grille. Or is it part 18?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

That drawing looks like it is for an ECO. Make sure you have the correct one. But for a normal LT there is nothing there, it is open.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Part 26 goes along the bottom, under the bumper. 

on a 2011 LT I believe the area behind the red arrow is open. It is on my 2012. Late 2012 and forward for the GEN1 Cruze there was an installation of a rock guard across the AC Condenser. The intent of this was to keep rocks from coming through that area and poking the compressor. 

However, this restricted airflow, and on a hot 1.4L turbo engine could be a benefit or a disadvantage. I recall the plastic part snapping onto the condenser, and it's not shown in the picture you show above. However, depending on the year of the donor car, you may see something back there. 

We had one member Schipi (SP?) actually use black window screen. He attached this to the inside of the bumper cover before putting it on. He traveled dirt roads and this was a concern to him.


----------

